

A Short Fuse For Fusion As Ignition Misses Deadline - rdamico
http://www.npr.org/2012/11/28/166095618/a-short-fuse-for-fusion-as-ignition-misses-deadline

======
mtgx
If they do gut it, can we at least get all the science they've done in open
source, especially since they've used $5 billion in tax payer's money to do
it? At the very least, that research could be a start point for someone else's
fusion research 10 years later.

